# upcoming conformation class ;)



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I pre registered for the same conformation class but this time it wont be with Enzo


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, do tell do tell!!!!! And share pics!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, tell tell tell!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Roxy... has anyone ever told you that you're not very nice?? :lol:  You start a thread like this and then SIGN OUT???!!? :lol:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

OH MY! Looking forward to details.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm... Roxie... a class soon? Means pup has to be at least 4 months old. How long have you been holding out?! 
Can't wait to hear (and see) this new show prospect!
Did you follow through and get a black standard?
Karen


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I wont be getting pup until 2-3 weeks ( trying to ship her before its get hot) she is older already I think she will be 8 months by the time I get her and yes Karen she is black


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Roxy... has anyone told you that you are a T-E-A-S-E???? ound:  You'd better be ready to answer everyone's questions soon, because you're building anticipation, excitement, SPECULATION!!!  "Enquiring minds want to know!!" LOL!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I wont be getting pup until 2-3 weeks ( trying to ship her before its get hot)


Sooooo if you get her in EXACTLY three weeks it will be my BIRTHDAY (May 31) and I will be CELEBRATING with ARREAU in CANADA!!! :dance: And then we can talk about you and your new furkid!! :lol:

Of course if you get her in LESS than three weeks, all your forum friends can quit wondering because you can let the cat out of the bag!! 

This is just too cool, roxy!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Who???? What???

You're killing me here, i don't have time to search the internet for spoos born 8 months or so ago!! Plz tell!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> Who???? What???
> 
> You're killing me here, *i don't have time to search the internet for spoos born 8 months or so ago*!! Plz tell!


Yah but jak!! You can narrow it down! We know it's not just any old spoo, it's a black bitch born 8 months (or so) ago!!! Does that help??? :lol: ound:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Yah but jak!! You can narrow it down! We know it's not just any old spoo, it's a black bitch born 8 months (or so) ago!!! Does that help??? :lol: ound:


Lol, probably! But I'm going in 5 minutes!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol, probably! But I'm going in 5 minutes!


Then you'd better hurry!! HAAA! :lol:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO :eyebrows:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:fish:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm Roxy, you devil!!! Keeping us all in suspense! You are a big tease. You and I will have a hoot sharing our black puppy photos!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Whooo hooo, I didn't think it would be this soon! Can't wait to see how the two of you do at shows.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay, a new puppy, too exciting! I can't wait to see her.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Congrats! She'll undoubtly be a stunner!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait to hear all about her Roxy!! And of course see pictures!  CONGRATS!! you must be SO excited!


----------

